# Hello everybody



## moonrock (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a stage manager at a production studio in Northern California and I am looking for some ETC dimmer modules (L86-2400) for a classic. Our stage is outfitted with an ETC L-86-C48 chassis that is missing 6 dual 20amp modules and 7 50amp modules. I have looked just about everywhere for these modules and have had no luck finding them. I have spoken to ETC directly and they could not even point me in the right direction due to the prehistoric nature of our system. Luckily I have stumbled upon this site which appears to be a glimmer of hope on my quest to filling our rack. So hopefully someone out there is familiar with this system and can aid me on my quest.


Thank You,


----------



## Kelite (Oct 22, 2008)

Well moonrock, this _would _be the place to go about your search. There are more 'antiquated' fixtures and dimming within the theaters of the ControlBooth personel than just about anywhere...


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome, moonrock. I've seen a full LMI touring rack recently at one of the places listed in http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/9401-sources-used-equipment.html. CB's TOS do not allow advertising of items for purchase, but anyone reading this who has what you want should contact you privately.

Come to think of it, I may know where some are. If I'm successful, I'll contact you after LDI next week.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/moonrock.html


----------



## moonrock (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the help, there where quite a few racks listed and I was able to post a wanted description on one of the sites; things are looking up.

Thanks again,
Lamar


----------

